# Bee Hive Entrance Height?



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

Just looking for peoples opinions here about the Bee hive entrance, you know the one on the landing board.

We normally make them 10mm high which is 0.40 inches, this is around about the Bee Space measurements and the Bees don't seem to mind.

But I see in some plans that the size is listed at ¾ inches which is 19mm in New Zealand talk.

What do you use for the measurements and do you know what the larger size provides the Bees?

We use screen bottom boards so ventilation shouldn’t be an issue.

We would be keen to get other peoples thoughts.

Thanks

Gary
http://kiwimana.co.nz


----------



## caribou0_0 (Aug 21, 2010)

3/8" to 1/2" works fine for me.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

5/16 works for me and keeps most mice out


----------



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

I use 3/8" on my nucs in order to keep the entrances reduced, as it's easier for the bees to protect the hive.

On my production hives I will use up to 3/4". This allows for fairly unobstructed flights in and out of the hive during heavy flows when the bees are most active.


----------



## wabeeman (Dec 3, 2010)

I use 5/16"-3/8" on everything. My conversion program says that's 7.94mm-9.53mm in New Zealand Yep, 5/16" keeps MOST of the mice out, but every once in a while...


----------



## DBeeCooper (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't forget to leave enough room for entrance feeders to fit, if you ever use those.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

We use 3/8 and 1/2 inch. My 1/2 inch openings I use a reducer most of the time anyway.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

We went to 3/8 entrance for all hives, eliminated our mice problems and have not seen a snake in hives since doing that--I think the snakes went for the mice smell.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I use 5/16 year round on all my hive configurations. For a year we have also been reducing the entrance to an inch or two. It has reduced intruders and robbing. I think it has also reduced the number of guard bees, releasing them to forage. The yields have been higher since reducing the opening.


----------



## woodhinge (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't imagine any snake being interested in honey any more than I could imagine them being interested in peanut butter or potato skins, but, having then occasion black snake in our country house, I know that they are after only one things-- mouse. Mice will eat almost anything dead or alive, but the snakes are actually very picky about what they eat. If you have less of a snake problem in your hive it's because you have less of a mouse problem too. Let's not forget that the bees that keep the hive warm also invite snakes who appreciate warm places. What could be better than a warm house where one might enjoy a field mouse? Mice are looking for a warm place too live and eat, but usually not in summer.


----------

